# Wanting to build underground bunker. Need advice



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm looking to build an underground bunker. My original plan was to buy a large number or shipping containers and lay them underground. I wanted to build sections so connect two side by side and remove the middle walls. No I know there is a problem with support with containers so I was thinking about running an I beam through the center and that he supported by 3 Colloms. Now for where the containers meet dirt on the out side I was thinking about lining the out side of them with concert blocks reinforced by rebar. And again putting a concrete layer over the top of the containers. I've read online that they are not good for underground because they can not handle the loads. But I think with the outer walls and above them being concrete and reinforced I think it would work. What do you guys think? Thank you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Absolutely maybe even over re-enforced because the "earth is heavier than it's weight and moving relentlessly" - if even in tiny increments that take years to show.

How hard would it be to put your containers on I beams? In the hills, some cabins and such as you do are built on springs or beams so that they are earthquake "resistent" and can float a little with the body of the earth. Or in it as it were...
Also ventilation is vital and I don't know what's cheaper? Buy a manual unit or custom up? But Breathing, health and plants are dependent.
No floor sleeping. Most of the bacteria, pollen, spores etc usually about a foot off the floor, so sleep a little higher.
Two exits Brer rabbit is about all comes to mind


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was thinking about running the I beams across the ceiling for additional support. But of course two exits for sure and I have the ventilation planed I just don't know what I wantnto build the entire structure out of yet. The shipping containers give a good mold and are cheaper than building of only concrete blocks and cement. But thanks!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello, welcome to PrepperForums.

A few questions... 

1) What kind of land is this going on/under?

2) What is your time frame?

3) What is your budget?

4) How much of the work do you plan on doing yourself?

5) Do you understand that shipping containers will have to be MASSIVELY reinforced to withstand the ground pressure?

6) What kind of terrain are you in (soil type, bedrock depth, water table, vegetation, nearest neighbors, etc).

Those questions to start. I have a ton more but they hinge upon the answers to the above questions.


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Lots of clay and red dirt. Flat land. Very dry. 
2. No time frame 
3. Budget is under a million 
4.a lot work my self I own a construction/ contracting firm
5. Yes I do that's why I want to do the outside walls with concrete blocks reinforced by rebar. And I beams running along the ceilings


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Betterbeready35 said:


> 5. Yes I do that's why I want to do the outside walls with concrete blocks reinforced by rebar. And I beams running along the ceilings


If you do the walls out of concrete block with rebar... you don't need the shipping containers.

*Rancher*


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's an extra layer or support and makes the molding process easier don't you think?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

May make the moisture barrier better of facilitate it?
I love projects


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

What I was going to do was lay the foundation in concrete then lay the shipping containers in the position I wanted them. Then use the cinder blocks with reinforced rebar inbetween each set of shipping containers and then agin on the out side with a layer to prevent moisture getting in. What I'm conceded with is can how thick do the walls need to be to prevent any sort of explosion from destroying the bunker.


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

More questions?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Betterbeready35 said:


> More questions?


No more questions. But I am reminded of a particular quote;

"A fool and his money are soon parted"

Shipping Containers buried underground are not a good idea. Good Lord my man, you're in the construction industry. With a million dollars go ahead and hire a structural engineer/architect and design something that will last. It can be done and I suspect you can do it cheaper than you think. Poured concrete walls is a cheap and effective process now a days.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Why not just buy a prefab bunker and bury it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not hard to build under ground. They have been building basements for awhile now . Bunker is not much different . Shipping containers are a no go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Try this site for ideas.
Bomb shelter plans and PDF installation manual
BTW, are you looking for a "bunker" or a fallout shelter?

Here is a container bunker. It looks doable only because the roof is removed and replaced with steel I-beams and concrete over steel decking.
How To Build A Underground Shelter With A Shipping Container (Video) : TreeHugger


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the idea of the underground bunker, but how do you build it without others knowing? Someone is sure to notice heavy equipment going into remote places. Can you really trust your employees when they are out on the town? Maybe this is not your end game. To me being a country boy, seems like a hard fish to fry. jmo. But, I'd like to get educated.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In todays world you would be surprised at what can be done in a few days or even lees with the right planning. When we built our new home. Took down two big barns house done ready to move in in 3 weeks. That was basement wells everything done. Happen so fast people were shocked and wondered how it got there.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Why not just buy a prefab bunker and bury it?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Betterbeready35 said:


> I'm looking to build an underground bunker. My original plan was to buy a large number or shipping containers and lay them underground. I wanted to build sections so connect two side by side and remove the middle walls. No I know there is a problem with support with containers so I was thinking about running an I beam through the center and that he supported by 3 Colloms. Now for where the containers meet dirt on the out side I was thinking about lining the out side of them with concert blocks reinforced by rebar. And again putting a concrete layer over the top of the containers. I've read online that they are not good for underground because they can not handle the loads. But I think with the outer walls and above them being concrete and reinforced I think it would work. What do you guys think? Thank you.


This is sounding a bit like the 50's where when the Ruskies drop the goodies..we are lined up in the hall with our head between the knees and trying to kiss the brown round good bye. Let us go out like John Wayne..when the gun is empty throw it at the bad guys. Save one for yourself. Dont worry so much. Jesus loves you a lot.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> This is sounding a bit like the 50's where when the Ruskies drop the goodies..we are lined up in the hall with our head between the knees and trying to kiss the brown round good bye. Let us go out like John Wayne..when the gun is empty throw it at the bad guys. Save one for yourself. Dont worry so much. Jesus loves you a lot.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

An underground bunker is a good idea for some emergencies and very bad for others. If you want to build a bunker then build it - use steel reinforced concrete - without the containers because the concrete has to support the dynamic and static hydraulic loads anyway. The containers just complicate the building process.

Concrete is cheap but the form process is labor intensive. If you are qualified to build and place the forms then it can be fairly inexpensive. The down side of a bunker is that you can't easily produce food under ground. Your bunker has to be able to store all your provisions for the time you are prepared to stay under ground. If you are in a flood area you need to have it completely sealed and add drainage capable of handling the flood waters. You need a composting waste system and a way to get rid of or use the compost. Air has to come from above ground so you need to heat, cool and filter it. It needs to be high enough above ground to avoid dirt and water getting in.

Finally, you need to have multiple escape paths in case you are forced out - by earthquake, volcanism or the "attacking hordes".

Good luck with it.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Betterbeready35 said:


> 1. Lots of clay and red dirt. Flat land. Very dry.
> 2. No time frame
> 3. Budget is under a million
> 4.a lot work my self I own a construction/ contracting firm
> 5. Yes I do that's why I want to do the outside walls with concrete blocks reinforced by rebar. And I beams running along the ceilings


Million dollar Budget? And your using shipping containers?

I'd buy a mountain and turn it into my Bat Cave!


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok if I do concrete how should I line the inside? I'm wanting it to be livable and not it looking like a prison. Should I put a layer of plaster over it? Or just paint it?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Drywall , then go with a flower motif wallpaper :grin:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Insulation, vapor barrier and drywall. Then seal it and paint it. There should also be insulation on the outside of the sealed concrete as well.

You really need to consult an architectural engineer. It seems obvious that you have no background in construction at all. The engineer will plan the construction out for you putting things like water and drain pipes and conduit for electric lines and venting for heat and cooling air. There is a lot more to the process of building a bunker than putting concrete in the ground and it all has to be planned and in place before you even think about pouring concrete.


----------



## Betterbeready35 (Mar 31, 2015)

Defend myself a little bit here. I do have a lot of background in construction but not in construction when it comes to building underground. I'm sorry that when it comes to building some completely underground and conpletly made of concrete it's a little bit different. But thank you sir for your advice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

An ex preacher had two real nice partially underground houses built for him and his Mama in law. These were built into low sandy hills. Enclosed on all sides except for the front and a hump on top. The entire shell was concrete..The inside was framed and finished. Lookd real bright and airy on the inside. His electric bill in the summer was running 20 bucks. Tornadoes was supposedly not an issue. Made me want one..lol


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

You have to do a significant amount of reinforcement to make shipping containers safe for underground burial. I would definitely get a geotechnical engineer to calculate your lateral earth pressures. I'd be happy to do this for you...all I'd need is the approximate unit weight of your soil, the height of your container, the friction angle of your backfill material, and the approximate location of your bunker (so that I could accurately calculate/estimate your pressures during a seismic event)...I could assume the rest. You'd then be wise to have a structural engineer design your reinforcement. Otherwise you'd just be building a tomb. Shipping containers simply aren't designed for the types of lateral pressures that soil places on buried vertical walls.

It would probably be easier to just use reinforced concrete when all was said and done.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

How about a round 8 foot diameter drainage culvert? MUCH better for taking on loads. Equal distribution and all that jazz.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you priced culvert?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Another reason to talk to a pro is that you will wanna be sure to use the right type of concrete, they are not all created equal. Some flex more than others, and lotsa little details that a professional would know.

Shipping containers are no good undergound unless you wall 'em in first, but that jacks the price up.
Poured concrete is the best, but like Paul said, talk to a pro first. Look for one of the companies that builds freeway overpasses, bridges, etc. They can even build your mould (which is actually surprisingly technological.)


----------

